# My Misspent Youth



## westsailpat (Nov 8, 2016)

Actually it was all good fun , the women were awesome and the beer was cold . This shot was from around 75' at the Ventura Co. fair grounds . The bike was a 500cc JAP in a Hagon frame . I was 19 .


----------



## mikey (Nov 9, 2016)

Count yourself lucky. I turned 19 while sitting in a bunker during a rocket attack in Viet Nam. I would much rather have been riding with you!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 9, 2016)

Didn't have a misspent youth. Except for my Military time and Viet Nam I have spent my entire life in or around machining. I can't remember when, if ever, that I wasn't breathing oil fumes. LOL Dad had a crib for me in his shop. I spent all day there. I didn't care for sports either, not even today.

Thank you for your service Mike. I spent 3 years in that place. I was a Helicopter Crew Chief. Not a good place to be. Welcome Home.

 "Billy G"


----------



## mikey (Nov 9, 2016)

Bill Gruby said:


> Didn't have a misspent youth. Except for my Military time and Viet Nam I have spent my entire life in or around machining. I can't remember when, if ever, that I wasn't breathing oil fumes. LOL Dad had a crib for me in his shop. I spent all day there. I didn't care for sports either, not even today.
> 
> Thank you for your service Mike. I spent 3 years in that place. I was a Helicopter Crew Chief. Not a good place to be. Welcome Home.
> 
> "Billy G"



Thank you for you for yours as well, Bill. No, wasn't that much fun there but we're home and still going so that's something.


----------

